

DoDont: A New Social Network; Bring On The Snarky Comments - jblarge
http://blog.dodont.com/2010/07/dodont-a-new-social-network-bring-on-the-snarky-comments/

======
Jun8
Interesting idea: Two recommendations: (i) Add an openid-based login (e.g.
GMail), nobody in their right mind would use Facebook connect (ii) The home
page design is kinda weak, for example it doesn't show how the comments are
grouped, e.g. will I be able to see all the Do's for restaurants, are they
grouped by geotags, etc.

~~~
AmberShah
I agree the Facebook Connect was enough to scare me off. I did end up signing
up, but didn't actually post any information because I don't care to connect
with people on my/through my Facebook account.

For example, I thought about using my "Do/Don't" as a funny resource for
hackers but none of my Facebook peeps really apply.

By the way, I LOVE the write up. What a great way of circumventing the
inevitable ridicule by doing it yourself.

------
gergles
"How is this different from status updates?

DoDont is a filter for important and useful information, and with great tag
integration, your trusted information is always easiely available."

Great tag integration? There aren't any examples of tags in any of the samples
(unless they're hidden, in which case it still seems silly to discuss them as
the only differentiator of this service from FB).

Also, guys. Spell check your HTML. You're a startup, but you don't have to
look like one. Modern HTML editors will helpfully put red squiggles under
words like "easiely" to draw your attention to the error. They're not there
for flair.

nthing the complaint about FB connect; you don't need to know my real name,
especially without a privacy policy other than "Trust us, we won't post
anything unless you say it's OK!". Sorry, that's insufficient to give you
complete, unfettered access to my FB account and to datamine all of my friends
(part of the bad about that falls on FB, but since that's what you chose to
use...)

------
ratcliffco
I avoid FB connect - sites/services I try don't need to be linked to my
identity on Facebook, that's just too private, sorry.

~~~
powrtoch
Seconded. I think the move towards not having a new login at every site is a
good one, but FB connect doesn't seem like the way to go. I'd like to see
something like OpenID, but at the very least there should (always!) be a
simple userid or email option.

~~~
c1sc0
Or maybe you're just an outlier who (a) understands how Facebook Connect works
(b) actually cares. Does anyone have hard numbers on Social (FB/Twitter/...)
signup vs. old-fashioned signup. In other words: as a site owner, why should I
go through the trouble of setting up my own user management when I can get
that for free by integrating FB Connect?

~~~
mikumetz
As a site owner you should probably have both. FB connect isn't "free":
implementing integration probably takes more time than installing
authentication plugin for Rails (and doesn't Django have built-in user
management?)

But I think you _should_ have Facebookless login if you care about early
adopters: too many of them are indeed "outliers" you've identified above. I
also think you should have facebookless option simply because it's good for
the Internet: I wouldn't want to see so much of it being controlled by a
handful of large corps.

------
hexidecimal0
So how do I sign up? I don't see a link anywyere. There's FB button but I
don't use FB.

~~~
texasrgr453
I feel like I'm being forced to get a fake FB account (or a bunch of them)
just for purposes to bypassing "Facebook tax" on the Internet.

------
dpnewman
Maybe i missed something obvious, but why call yourselves a social network at
all - why lead with that? Opinion engine is much more accurate and much more
compelling.

~~~
what
Opinion Engine reminded me of Bing calling itself a decision engine.

------
sjs382
"Sign in or Sign up here" doesnt work in Chrome.

DONT make your new startup's page unusable in a major browser. ;)

~~~
DotSauce
It's Facebook connect and works for me.

Really hard time envisioning this taking off.

Needs rewards, benefits, resources... something, anything besides people
telling me what I should and should not do.

~~~
philcrissman
the FB connect button did not appear for me, either (also in Chrome). Saw it
in Firefox; but... I'm not interested in logging in with my facebook account,
so I guess I won't be using the site.

If it had you create a new account, quick and simple like, I would have
checked it out.

------
limaya
Interesting to note that half of the comments isn't about the service but
about Facebook connect...

------
thinker
There are plenty of niche networks that are interesting and useful (HN, Quora,
Reddit). As long as creating friends isn't your primary activity, you're good.

This reminds me of the FML-style websites out there.

Your logo is a train crash right now. I hope its meant as an anti-web-2.0 joke
otherwise there is no reason you needed to get Frank Gehry to design you a
logo.

------
mindcrime
Hmmm... gotta admit, it's an intriguing idea. I think you might just be onto
something. A new "general purpose" social network, probably not a great idea.
But something dedicated to a particular topic, or theme (like opinions) could
very well succeed.

Good luck!

------
shaunxcode
"Never lose track of what you've thought and experienced" Man I would love to
spend some time writing a debord-esque critique of that statement, but I am
too busy also developing software to help people never lose track of their
authentic experience...

------
cmars232
DONT require a sign in just to browse. I'm not going to sign up just to see if
there's anything in there worthwhile.

------
dshupp
witty. looking forward to tweetdeck picking it up

------
djb_hackernews
why not just aggregate #dodont on twitter/facebook? There is no need to create
a totally new messaging platform, just build something on top.

------
tysonlundbech
i just did it.

